# Free Life Cover From Irish Life



## NorfBank (3 Oct 2011)

_Copied and pasted from Irish Life (i.e I didn't write it!)_

* €200,000,000 free Life Cover for 20,000 parents*

*That’s €10,000 for each parent!*
 Protecting your family’s future is one of the most important things   to  plan for. However, many of us don’t have any life cover at all. In   fact,  two of every three people who do have cover, only have enough to    protect their mortgage – nothing else.*
 There is an exclusive offer from Irish Life that  I think you’ll be   really interested in. They’re offering to give you a  head start with   your family cover, by giving each parent €10,000 life  cover for a year,   absolutely FREE!
 Key benefits of this fantastic offer:


€10,000 FREE life cover for each parent for 12 months.
Available to parents whose youngest child is aged 13 or younger
Offer is completely FREE
We’ll confirm you’re protected and you’ll be on cover instantly!
 *Hurry – offer available to first 20,000 parents who ! *
 This fantastic offer won’t last – when it’s gone, it’s gone. So, , sign up for updates on our latest products and services and we’ll confirm your €10,000 life cover instantly.
 Don’t forget friends can too.
 If  you have any friends who might be interested, why not send this   onto  them. But, remember, the offer is limited and I expect it to be   filled  quickly, so make sure you for your free life cover before sending it to anyone else!


_*  Source: Irish Life 2011. Terms and conditions apply. Offer not    available to Irish Life staff or their families. Irish Life Assurance    plc is regulated by the Central Bank of Ireland._


----------

